# Looking for Common Musk turtle



## noremaximus (Apr 3, 2012)

Hi guys, I'm looking for a companion for my baby red ear slider. I was hoping that someone here might have a baby Musk turtle. Something around 1-2" My turtle is real lonely, and I would love to get him a partner. Thank you.


----------



## JoesMum (Apr 3, 2012)

Hello and welcome 

Turtles do not get lonely in the way you or I do. They really are quite happy on their own.

Any newcomer must be kept separately for a few months as quarantine.

It is not advised to mix species either as they carry different illnesses and you could end up with two very sick turtles.

If your current slider seems withdrawn, there are several possible causes. Most likely is temperatures not being right.

How long have you had your slider? Turtles and tortoises are notoriously slow to adapt to new surroundings... it can take weeks for them to relax and start to become more active.


----------



## noremaximus (Apr 3, 2012)

oh wow. I have 2 dogs and I was on the impression that turtles got lonely the same way dogs do. how about if I were to buy another RES. my RES is around 2" and its a baby. I had gone to petco and I was told that they only needed a basking light, but after visiting pet kingdom they told me that they needed the UV light, and that the basking light I had bought would not produce UV. so after a few days with the UV light my turtles been acting more energetic, and actually sleeping less. so that's good. I was also reading up that Goldfish is not a good "feeder" fish to give to RES. Sorry for all the questions lol.


----------



## noremaximus (Apr 3, 2012)

one last question would I have to separate the RES if I were to buy another one even though they are baby's?


----------



## Yvonne G (Apr 3, 2012)

Hi noremaximus:

Welcome to the Forum!!

Its not quite as important to keep species of water turtle separate as it is tortoises. The only thing is, the mud turtle would need a sloping bank so he can walk up to get his breath of air, while the RES is a good swimmer and can actually swim up for air.

If you add another turtle to your tank you may see some aggression. They don't need company and don't get lonely.


----------



## noremaximus (Apr 3, 2012)

oh ok. well I might end up getting a second RES. To be honest its more for me then the turtle hahah. I really didn't care much about turtles until my GF got one, and I got hooked. So yea I'm getting another RES thanks for the info.


----------

